# New to TUG's - need help with HGVC Rescission



## SnowwMax (Mar 23, 2010)

Good Morning Everyone,

I am new to TUG and so glad I found this website after returning from a Weekend down in Orlando at HGVC - I-drive. I am hoping to get some help from the TUG community. I really wish I knew about it before hand..... but oh well - that is what rescission is for right? Anyhow the sales guys got us   My Fiance and I signed the docs and bought 3,400 Gold points with 11,200 bonus points at Parc Soli. 

Upon spending a few hours on this site and realize the huge re-sale deals out there. I read the contract and noted the section that details the right to rescind. I was well within the 10 days so I immediately drafted up a Rescission letter and sent it the following day via USPS Certified mail and Return reciept. I actually wound up sending 2 copies. A week later (March 17th) I got the green cards back. So I feel I have met my end of the Rescission process... 

So I have a few questions: 

1.) At what point should I expect my Deposit to be refunded to my Credit Card? (I do realize that credit card charges via the website take a few days to get updated)
2.) Do I make a call to HGVC sales office to follow up? 


Many thanks in Advance!
-Steve


----------



## Sunshine Wanted (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello and welcome to TUG.  We did the same thing two years ago, and rescinded in the end just as you are doing.  I do remember it took awhile for our money to be refunded.  I know I ended up calling several times before our money was refunded (I think 3 times), and if I recall correctly it took about 60 days.  It wouldn't hurt to call.  Make certain you keep the name of the people you speak with.  

Hilton is a wonderful timeshare option, but you can save a great deal of money on the resale market.  You are doing exactly the right thing - join TUG, read, read, read and learn everything you can before you actually buy.  Congratulations on your engagement!


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Mar 23, 2010)

Great job Steve! You just saved yourself thousands of dollars!


----------



## travelbugs (Mar 23, 2010)

We recently rescinded on HGVC Vegas Strip.  I immediately filed a dispute with my cc company, just to be safe.  I hadn't heard anything from HGVC within a week, so I called to verify receipt.  About two days after that, the sales associate called. (Darn!  I wasn't home!)  Then about a week or so after that the credit posted.


----------



## ricoba (Mar 23, 2010)

Normally HGVC is quite good about this and the process moves along smoothly, but you can call them if you have any concerns.

You are lucky, most folks found TUG long after the rescission period was over.


----------



## brp (Mar 23, 2010)

travelbugs said:


> I immediately filed a dispute with my cc company, just to be safe.



That's an interesting approach. Usually CC disputes are for erroneous charges, not for legitimate charges that one then want to cancel. You're not contesting the charge in this case, as you made it. From what I understand, CC companies won't be able to do much here as the issue is the recission contract with HGVC, in this case, and not an invalid charge.

I guess it doesn't hurt...but I'm not sure how much good it does.

Cheers.


----------



## SnowwMax (Mar 24, 2010)

Sunshine Wanted said:


> Hello and welcome to TUG.  We did the same thing two years ago, and rescinded in the end just as you are doing.  I do remember it took awhile for our money to be refunded.  I know I ended up calling several times before our money was refunded (I think 3 times), and if I recall correctly it took about 60 days.  It wouldn't hurt to call.  Make certain you keep the name of the people you speak with.
> 
> Hilton is a wonderful timeshare option, but you can save a great deal of money on the resale market.  You are doing exactly the right thing - join TUG, read, read, read and learn everything you can before you actually buy.  Congratulations on your engagement!


Thanks :whoopie: we got engaged in Juneau Alaska while on a Celebrity Alaskan Cruise. We are heading to Rome to take an 10 day Med Cruise of the Greek Isles this for our Honeymoon in June.  



sjuhawk_jd said:


> Great job Steve! You just saved yourself thousands of dollars!


Thanks!!! 


So I looked at my Credit card again this AM and guess what  ?? My Deposit was credited back!     Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## Sunshine Wanted (Mar 25, 2010)

SnowwMax said:


> Thanks :whoopie: we got engaged in Juneau Alaska while on a Celebrity Alaskan Cruise. We are heading to Rome to take an 10 day Med Cruise of the Greek Isles this for our Honeymoon in June.



Juneau is where I live!  Very scenic here to be sure.  Have a wonderful honeymoon - Greek Isles sound lovely.

Glad your cc has been credited!


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey Steve,
Welcome.  We're neighbors - I live in Burlington.  Just wanted to say hi.  

Sue


----------



## TavandKelly (Apr 1, 2010)

Took us 2 weeks to get ours when we cancelled in January.  Make sure you return all the books and welcome packets and such, otherwise they'll charge you $50 or whatever.


----------

